# 93567 vs 75625-26



## lindseyj (Jan 24, 2011)

My physician did a heart cath then he advanced the catherter into the proximal abdominal aorta and he injection of contrast was performed. It shows the infranrenal aorta was aneurysmal to a max of 7.0 cm.
Since he did an injection procedure would we use the 93567?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 24, 2011)

lindseyj said:


> My physician did a heart cath then he advanced the catherter into the proximal abdominal aorta and he injection of contrast was performed. It shows the infranrenal aorta was aneurysmal to a max of 7.0 cm.
> Since he did an injection procedure would we use the 93567?
> 
> Thanks



It looks like a "fly by" aortogram after heart cath, so G0275 should be used.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## lindseyj (Jan 25, 2011)

Jim Pawloski said:


> It looks like a "fly by" aortogram after heart cath, so G0275 should be used.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Do we use this even with non medicare?


----------



## jessica1974 (Jan 25, 2011)

G0275 should only be used for Medicare patients.


----------

